# Autosmart products



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

So I am about to arrange a "meeting" with my local guy...

Was looking at more tardis, G101, and bisk...

Any other thoughts!?!?!?!?

Oh, and I was wondering about the tornador gun...seem to remember a lot of fuss when it came out, but now never see anyone using it...is it [email protected]

I know you need a decent air supply, I have that covered...so just wondering if it's worth the money...

Is it any better/faster for cleaning interiors?!?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I do like the Highstyle versatile dressing. Leaves a weather resistant finish for all tyres, vinyl and plastics, inside and out.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

I saw my local guy last Friday got some Finis(h?) thats a dressing I like to use on tyres, but also good for engine and general plastic/rubber dressing.

Ask him hime for an air freshener - think the flavour is `Chill Out`(cardboard disc type), best one I`ve ever had, in fact asked mine to get me about 10 for this week - also asked for them to put it in aerosols too.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mad Ad said:


> I do like the Highstyle versatile dressing. Leaves a weather resistant finish for all tyres, vinyl and plastics, inside and out.


I think High Style is a must from my side and the other products you have listed above as well Cueball, the Tornador Gun is only around £50 and have read some good reviews on it elsewhere, I guess if you don't have a steamer it's not a bad investment.........


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah, but I have a wet vac and a streamer...do you think it's a bit pointless then Si????

:thumb:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I have used bio brisk twice for some bad smelly cars, works a treat. Dash dandy satin is also another favourite now and smart wheels isn't bad ether although do prefer autobrite very cherry non acid. And wax is a great wax too, so easy to use.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Ah, but I have a wet vac and a streamer...do you think it's a bit pointless then Si????
> 
> :thumb:


More than likely mate, not unless your feeling 'flush'........


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

New Smart Wheels is fantastic too for really bad wheels and can be diluted right down....

Reglaze is great as a clay lube and lasts forever!

Smart shine works well as a spray dressing for arch liners etc

Blast spray air fresheners are great, smell amazing!

Duet & Autowash both decent shampoos for economy use

Spray bottles are also really handy and not bad price (plus have the dilution ratio's on them)

Also use Tardis, G101 but would like to try everything they do to be honest!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Flair said:


> I have used bio brisk twice for some bad smelly cars, works a treat. Dash dandy satin is also another favourite now and smart wheels isn't bad ether although do prefer autobrite very cherry non acid. And wax is a great wax too, so easy to use.


Forgot about Dash Dandy - that's also a good product!

I had some very dirty BMW wheels that even neat Very Cherry wouldn't clean up but the new smart wheels got rid of nearly everything, definitely showed a big difference in raw cleaning power but just watch you don't breathe it in as it's pretty strong stuff....


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Reglaze is great as a clay lube and lasts forever!


Forgot about reglaze, It's a great QD and does last forever, I use it at 25mil as seems to work better, and works great as a drying aid too.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> I had some very dirty BMW wheels that even neat Very Cherry wouldn't clean up but the new smart wheels got rid of nearly everything, definitely showed a big difference in raw cleaning power but just watch you don't breathe it in as it's pretty strong stuff....


I doesn't taste nice does it, I may have it diluted to much used it at 1-5. But only used it twice, but I have 5 litres so time will tell when I use it some more.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah OK Nick...don't want to buy the whole truck! :lol:



Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You need to become a rep and get your own wagon...:lol:

That way when your stood out doing your motor and they say what you using...
Well step this way sir to my Aladdin's cave... Mind you they may run a mile then....


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah OK Nick...don't want to buy the whole truck! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will want to when you get inside haha, it's hard to resist but i've managed to buy that lot over 3-4 different visits.... It just seems so cheap when you're buying 5L for £15 or so!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i was under the impression you needed a decent air compressor for the tornador? 

g101 (personally me instant reaction would be to go G202 from espuma though  cheaper and stronger) tardis would probably be best


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

AS waffle weave drying towls are good too, there about £3-£4, but you have to be gentle as they pull like a ***** if they catch anything.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> i was under the impression you needed a decent air compressor for the tornador?


See below  :lol:



The Cueball said:


> I know you need a decent air supply, I have that covered...so just wondering if it's worth the money...


I have 2 Ingersoll Rand compressors, putting out a pure, filtered 15 bar of pressure to use... I'm hoping that should be enough

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> So I am about to arrange a "meeting" with my local guy...
> 
> Was looking at more tardis, G101, and bisk...
> 
> ...


Loads to get fella....

Feel free to give us a call and I'll tell you what's what. Or I can call you from work.

AS is the way forward


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> See below  :lol:
> 
> I have 2 Ingersoll Rand compressors, putting out a pure, filtered 15 bar of pressure to use... I'm hoping that should be enough
> 
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


if you get one it is more out of jealousy yes green :lol: because i doubt a compressor is going to be allowed in my garage  hmm next thing i need.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I used a Tornador back in the days I was detailing with Bryan, and we had a decent air supply for it and I really rated using the machine... made short work of lots of things, including my engine bay at the time that was absolutely howling! It will be personal preference of course, but if I had an air line, I would have a tornador on hand, I really liked it (and with Gordon, I had access to wet vacs and steamer...)


----------



## kieran1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a tornador i bought it for when i was buying rougher looking cars and giving them a good tidy up, it is superb for cleaning convertable roofs when they are that green mossy way, 
Its also very good for spot cleaning of interiors and amazing when you get a car that has not had foot mats in it and the footwells are all hard and crusty dirt stuck in.
I dont use it as much now but its always a good bit of kit to have sitting also works well on those furry arch liners i had them on my old puma and it worked a treat on them.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I really like the sound of the tornadors and its something i looked at a while ago ... does anyone have one they want rid of?  :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

dont bother with autofresh not very long lasting.Or bubblegum silicone spray my god I think I have a dodgey batch or something stinks horrible almost like sick.
but items I would buy

Brisk 
duet
smartwheels
dash dandy 
odourcon 10
biobrisk
finish
tardis
f101
reglaze
mirror image
platinum
cherry glaze
gass glow the new green paste
glass clear
concentrated brush wash same as autowash but way cheaper
blast
fruitbowl air frshner
highstyle
trim wizard
trim ultra
aqua wax
tango
leather cleaner
ali
sink tap and tile cleaner great for the bathroom
Could go on but cant think of owt else at the minute


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

chrisc said:


> concentrated brush wash same as autowash but way cheaper


Just to clear this one up Chris as ive seen you post it a few times. Brushwash and Autowash are totally different products. I think your meaning Concentrated Car Shampoo and Autowash which are very similar products but they are not exactly the same :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Just to clear this one up Chris as ive seen you post it a few times. Brushwash and Autowash are totally different products. I think your meaning Concentrated Car Shampoo and Autowash which are very similar products but they are not exactly the same :thumb:


yes ccs.So whats the difference then?
haveing bought many 5ltrs of autowash previous to the ccs to me there identical other than autowash buying in 5ltrs was coming in at £28 more.And identical in use as in getting same results.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I use autosmart products think there really good, ones I use are.

G101
(new) smart wheels
Tardis
Re-glaze
Tango 
Highstyle
Glass clear 

Can't fault there products great value for money :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Trim Ultra. Its the only thing that restored the black vinyl trim on my MK3 Golf and kept the plastic in the same condition for months, not weeks like most other similar products. Needs up to four hours drying time before exposure to water though - the one caveat!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

chrisc said:


> yes ccs.So whats the difference then?
> haveing bought many 5ltrs of autowash previous to the ccs to me there identical other than autowash buying in 5ltrs was coming in at £28 more.And identical in use as in getting same results.


CCS is just a straight shampoo, autowash contains wax (nowhere near as much as the new duet though) and is also twice as concentrated. CCS will give a more stable foam due to it containing no wax and this may give the illusion its as concentrated as autowash. In use you will notice very little difference as you say.

New duet on the other hand is 5 times higher dilution ratio than autowash, contains a high amount of carnauba wax and also contains the same technology as the new autosmart tfr's. That doesn't mean it is a tfr, just that the science behind it is the same.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yetizone said:


> I'm a big fan of Trim Ultra. Its the only thing that restored the black vinyl trim on my MK3 Golf and kept the plastic in the same condition for months, not weeks like most other similar products. Needs up to four hours drying time before exposure to water though - the one caveat!


linseed oil to blame i believe :lol:

i am trying another way of doing trim and not with Gtech stuff but tyre dressing RD50 to be precise and opti seal over it :lol: just for laughs


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> CCS is just a straight shampoo, autowash contains wax (nowhere near as much as the new duet though) and is also twice as concentrated. CCS will give a more stable foam due to it containing no wax and this may give the illusion its as concentrated as autowash. In use you will notice very little difference as you say.
> 
> New duet on the other hand is 5 times higher dilution ratio than autowash, contains a high amount of carnauba wax and also contains the same technology as the new autosmart tfr's. That doesn't mean it is a tfr, just that the science behind it is the same.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


so ccs is the better then and cheaper:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

chrisc said:


> so ccs is the better then and cheaper:thumb:


It depends what you mean by better?

Autowash is twice as concentrated and contains a small amount of wax so in theory its technically better. CCS is cheaper so better on the pocket


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Smart wheels is really really good, also the bottles have really good triggers :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> It depends what you mean by better?
> 
> Autowash is twice as concentrated and contains a small amount of wax so in theory its technically better. CCS is cheaper so better on the pocket


ok i'll take your word for it but still think it's the same


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

not shure if its been mentioned yet as i havent read every page but Active xl is a very economical tfr and very effective for wheel and arch cleaning also engine bays.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

anything i need for work would be:

highstyle (non silicone)
autosmart finish
vikan brushes/interior brushes
duet shampoo
G101 apc in 25 litres
spray heads and bottles
smart wheels (not tried the new version yet)

is re-glaze as good as megs Last Touch?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Get the on line prices and haggle someone here recently said their rep was quoting rather high prices on some stuff and it was cheaper on line

Vikan brushes for example are stocked at Arco

http://www.arco.co.uk/textsearch?BV...&searchbtn.x=0&searchbtn.y=0&eSearch=Products


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

chrisc said:


> ok i'll take your word for it but still think it's the same


It's Deffo not the same. To prove it get a clear bottle, pour some autowash into it then hold it up to a light then do the same with CCS. One is opaque the other isn't!

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------

